# How do golden retriever puppies walk and run (esp their hind legs)?



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 

We recently bought a pure-bred golden retriever puppy, Eric, and tomorrow he will be 10 weeks old. 

When he's out at the back yard of the house I have noticed that his bum might wiggle a bit, and bunny-hops when he's running.

When I googled this online, I was getting Hip Dysplasia. I understand that bunny-hopping is one of the symptoms as well as others but he seems to be showing no signs of pain whatsoever. He looks a healthy pup overall and we take extreme care of him.

Having read a bunch of stuff online, we got extremely worried whether he might be one unlucky dog who suffers from it. So we decided to take him to the vet, although at this young age it is too young to determine anything. Even X-Rays will not determine whether the puppy will suffer from HD.

The vet thoroughly examined him, watching him go around, going up the stairs and so on and he said that everything looks fine, although he could see for himself that his bum wiggles(sways) a bit and also the fact that he bunny-hops he said it was a bit worrying.

We felt some relief after the vet said he shouldn't worry and that he looks perfectly normal.

When I came home the same day, I went onto youtube and searched golden retriever puppies walking and running and could see that all of them bunny-hop and sort of wiggle their bum when walking..

so my question is, for those out there who have had golden puppies, or have noticed the same thing.....

Is this normal for golden retriever puppies?

Do all goldies potentially walk in way that could satisfy most of HD symptoms but actually it's just the way these puppies walk and it could just mean nothing?

Thanks a lot for your time

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not sure anyone could say if Eric's (great name, btw) gait is normal without seeing it. I do know that puppies tend to roll a bit...which may be the wiggle you're describing. As for the remainder of your question, I have no personal experience with HD, so maybe someone who does can chime in.

Welcome to the forum though, hope you'll share some photos of little Eric!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Eric to the forum.

Two of my Goldens (my 10 year old and my 18 month old) both have that little wiggle when they walk. I too was concerned but both have been checked and are not showing signs of HD. I find it is more noticeable when they are walking at a slower pace.....when they pick it up a notch, it disappears.

Would love to see pics of little Eric!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Please make yourself at home here. My oldest, I got as a puppy. (5yrs) has always had a wiggle butt and no signs of discomfort. My youngest (3 yrs) has had a sway when he walks since I got him at 8 months old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppies waddle and bunny hop, it's normal and shouldn't be any concern especially at 10 weeks old. Typically any HD symptoms don't show up until they are closer to one, and then only if it's severe. Usually you can see it affecting their gait and mobility over age one if it's going to be a problem.

I wouldn't worry about Eric, he's just got that baby roll and wiggle going on!


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all thanks for your warm welcome. 

I like to think that they seem to sway their bums and wiggle and bunny hop at that age.

It's funny that the vet didn't mention that it's sort of a golden retriever puppy behaviour to wiggle and bunnyhop...makes me think...

I have added a few pictures of Eric

some of them :






























Also, this might be completely off-topic but where do you get those banners from with their age, in years months and days?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

kkudi said:


> Also, this might be completely off-topic but where do you get those banners from with their age, in years months and days?


 
Eric is adorable!!!!

Here is the link:

http://pitapata.com/


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I love his curly ears!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

They stumble around like little old drunks and end up falling over - well they do at the moment in this house! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Lestorm said:


> They stumble around like little old drunks and end up falling over - well they do at the moment in this house! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


I love the puppy drunky walk! Too cute. I think we need video of your puppies, btw. The pictures are just killing me they're so cute!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

kkudi said:


> Hi all thanks for your warm welcome.
> 
> I like to think that they seem to sway their bums and wiggle and bunny hop at that age.
> 
> ...


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Lestorm:

I got him from a breeder in South Wales in the UK. Both parents have very low hip scores (sire 11 and dam 13) and unaffected eyes although doesn't mean much as HD could develop anyways.

Thanks for the lovely comments. He's the most beautiful dog I've ever had.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*http://pitapata.com/*

hi
i have down loaded this but can anyone tell me how to get it on the site here please


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi sasha's mum 

if you click onto User CP

there's a place called Signature and there you can add images....

Simple enter the URL of the image you have been given and you ll have your dog's birthday everytime you post.



Back to the topic...anyone else who has/have had puppies with the same wiggle/walk and have not had any issues with HD when they grew up?


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*pitapata.com*

i have downloaded this site please but now i cant find out how to add it to my section on here can anyone help me please


----------

